# Invalidity Pension Application Question



## Marge (11 Oct 2013)

Dear AOM,

I am currently on illness benefit which will expire shortly. 

I was notified as such by the SW department and advised to apply for either Invalidity pension or Disability allowance. 

I have enough PRSI contributions to qualify for IP. I also will qualify on medical grounds (terminal illness). 

I am fortunate to be in receipt of sick pay (% of my salary) via an insurance policy that my employer has in place. As a result I am still employed.

The application form for IP requires either a P45 from my last employer or asks for details about my current employer assuming I am actively working for them. There doesn't seem to be a facility for being employed, but on long term sick leave as I am. Any ideas on how to approach this?

I am aware that IP is taxable. Given that my sick pay I receive from my employer is approx €2k per month, will I lose all the IP on tax? 
I have recurring medical expenses in excess of €1k per month, so will really notice it if I lose all the IP on tax. The illness benefit I currently receive helps so much with monthly expenses. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance,

Marge


----------



## STEINER (11 Oct 2013)

Hello Marge.

Sorry to read about your illness.

The weekly personal rate IP payment for an under 65  is €193.50 and the IB personal rate is €188 per week.  Both are taxable, so changing from IB to IP won't affect your taxation situation.

Invalidity pension is not means tested so your medical situation and your PRSI contributions will qualify you for this.  Unfortunately, it is very difficult to get the IP payment, the IP section is very slow in processing applications.  I know someone whose Illness Benefit ceased in June 2012 and whose IP application has not been approved yet.

Unfortunately, when your illness benefit ceases, your IP won't kick in, and could/will take many months to be approved.  You do have the option of applying to the local social protection offcer ( CWO) for a weekly supplementary payment, but this is means tested and you are getting €2k a month sick payment.

Fill in the app form with your employer details.  You need to get your medical consultant to give you a detailed letter re your medical situation and send this in with the app form.  The social worker in your particular hospital will be able to help you with your application and may help to get on to the IP section on your behalf.  You may need your local TD or councillor to intercede with the IP section to speed things up.


----------



## Marge (12 Oct 2013)

Thanks so much for the detailed reply Steiner. It has answered all my questions.

I do indeed have a social worker contact in the hospital so will do the necessary with her and get the application in ASAP.

All the best,

Marge


----------



## STEINER (12 Oct 2013)

Marge said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed reply Steiner. It has answered all my questions.
> 
> I do indeed have a social worker contact in the hospital so will do the necessary with her and get the application in ASAP.
> 
> ...




No problem, take care.  Myself and family member have been through a lot of this, so I appreciate some of your issues.


----------

